# Judge Needed



## Anthea Fellows (26/8/09)

URGENT & DESPERATE Chapman Valley Show is having an inaugural Home Brew Comp and we having trouble finding a judge. Is anyone interested in coming up and being involved? Chapman Valley is approx 30km from Geraldton and the Show is on Sat 5 Sept. Travel and accommodation will be paid. Anyone interested that can do the job please call Anthea Fellows on 0427 233 060


----------



## randyrob (26/8/09)

Hello Anthea,

are you looking for a qualified judge (BJCP or simular)

or just someone who can scratch down some notes?

Rob.


----------



## Anthea Fellows (26/8/09)

randyrob said:


> Hello Anthea,
> 
> are you looking for a qualified judge (BJCP or simular)
> 
> ...



Rob

Someone who knows what they are tasting. It is the first year we have done this and we are complete beginners. Not necessarily qualified for this year. We would like to continue the competition annually and have it eventually as a prestigious event.

Anthea


----------



## Barramundi (26/8/09)

with the offer of accomadation and travel i dont think youll find it too hard to get someone over there for the job , if only i know what i was talkin about .. .LOL


----------



## bradsbrew (26/8/09)

Looks like their callin your name Chap Chap. If only knew how to properly judge a beer. I guess... Yep nice beer that won't quit cut it hey.

brad


----------



## cdbrown (26/8/09)

Nev from Gryphon Brewing has been talking about his judging training lately - might be a good place to start.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/8/09)

May be next year. I probably know a few of the brewers up there.
GB


----------

